# Pregnant Platy



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have, and know that this is a pregnant platy, but i need to know when she is going to drop. This is my first time trying to keep the fry. She has been pregnant for close to a month now, and i know thats how long it usually takes. Please help me with any tips that you have.

P.S. im new to this site


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

she looks like it. If you want to save the fry, put her in a 5 gallon tank and then remove her after she's done. don't use the breeder traps as they stress out the fish

P.S. welcome to FF.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

she is prego...but has time to go before she pops. is she develops a white spot near her anal fin, she is ready.


----------



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

yes she does have white near her anal fins (looks like a ring around her anus). She has had them for a while, she is also squaring off in the front and back so its gonna be soon. I dont see a gravid spot though. And i have to use a trap to breed her since i dont have a spare tank. Please help me with more tips if you can. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

dont use the breeder. it will stress the fish out.


----------



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for all the info, i was thinking of going out and buying one of those like 1 gallon junior tanks for my platy, but it has an under gravel filter, would this affect the fry? here is a link to the tank i might get, if this isnt good, im gonna have to use a trap and hope for the besthttp://www.petco.com/product/100585/Aquatic-Gardens-Bernie-s-Betta-Cove-Deluxe-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks


----------



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

i just got a 1.5 gallon tank for her, hope she doesnt drop before i can get it running


----------



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

my platy is still huge, im still waiting for some gravids to show up, she looks dark around the anus, but no gravid spots. She is also pooping all the time if that makes a difference. please leave more info. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

not all live bearers have a gravid spot. if you cycling the new tank i suggest u get some gravel off the older one and put it in the new one and kick start the cycle.

or like toshugu would suggest, get seachem stability. its supposed to work miracles in helping a cycle.


----------



## DSuss1018 (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks everybody again, i am happy to say that a gravid spot is starting to form on my platy, she has the dark belly, and a seperate dark area around the anus, should be very soon


----------

